# jaw-dropping damascus - anything finer?



## climbclimb (Dec 17, 2021)

Thought I had seen some nice damascus work, but then came across Salem Straub and wow... I have to say this is probably the most intricate damascus I've ever seen in a kitchen knife. Also never observed two-patterns in one knife before (though it seems like it's basically created by a pretty high grind on a thicker blade).





If anyone can find something crazier than this... I'd love to see it. Would love to purchase one of his knives, but everything is sold, and not clear which retailers get them first.


----------



## Dhoff (Dec 17, 2021)

@panda


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 17, 2021)

Gallery - Kramer Knives


Gallery Bob Kramer Knives Here are some custom pieces made previously by Kramer Knives.(click on the gallery image to zoom in) If you’re interested in purchasing a knife, please click here to learn more. November 2022 Mosaic Damascus Carving Set November 2022 Timascus Mosaic Mini Folder Timascus...




kramerknives.com


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2021)

Lot of show. Any go?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 17, 2021)

I can admire the craftsmanship but to my eyes that looks like a bad acid trip, kaleidoscope, nightmare.


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 17, 2021)

HHH does some ridiculous Damascus work. I've heard those cut pretty well too...


----------



## Bico Doce (Dec 17, 2021)

daveb said:


> Lot of show. Any go?


I have always wondered whether these show pieces can really deliver the goods


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 17, 2021)

I like very little damascus. But when I do, it looks like this. 

Or this.



Or this.


----------



## esoo (Dec 17, 2021)

I appreciate the work that goes into these, but I don't want any of those on any of my knives.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Dec 17, 2021)

I am a big fan of Nanda and Nicolaides as well. Salem is up in my state in Washington and good luck getting ahold of his work. I have really only ever seen it at eating tools.


----------



## cooktocut (Dec 17, 2021)

I guess I’ll chime in. I think that just like everything else in life, there is a balance. I know some makers that seem to rely so heavily on their Damascus or even their stock removal billet that has a little bit of copper in it, and then they lose points in the performance department because they have lazy grinds, or the heat treatment is sub par, etc. That being said, there are certainly makers that can do both and find that balance. I do happen to think that Salem does a pretty good job at this. I only reach for this knife less because of how nice it is, but whenever I do, it’s a joy.


----------



## Knivperson (Dec 17, 2021)

Those kinda symmetrical patterns really says me very little. I think Devin has some nice ones, but otherwise it just looks like something you would do because you can? Like folding paper and dropping ink on it. It's fun, but I prefer other kind of paintings.

This, however, is very special:

Tosho Knife Arts (@toshoknifearts) • Instagram-billeder og -videoer


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Dec 17, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I can admire the craftsmanship but to my eyes that looks like a bad acid trip, kaleidoscope, nightmare.





esoo said:


> I appreciate the work that goes into these, but I don't want any of those on any of my knives.


Pretty well aligned with my feelings. Anything that dissuades for thinning is a pretty strong negative for me.


----------



## cooktocut (Dec 17, 2021)

Genuinely curious, can't you just have someone re-etch the blade?


----------



## Knivperson (Dec 17, 2021)

cooktocut said:


> Genuinely curious, can't you just have someone re-etch the blade?


Yeah you can.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Dec 17, 2021)

cooktocut said:


> Genuinely curious, can't you just have someone re-etch the blade?





Knivperson said:


> Yeah you can.


That's why I used 'dissuades'. Not impossible at all, but a pita.


----------



## Delat (Dec 17, 2021)

Majime and Nanda are making great stuff from the bladesmith side. For billets, Dion Damascus and Baker Forge are churning out eye-catching and unique stuff with mixed metals.

I love all the creativity from the Western smiths - it feels like this is an artistic/expressive rapid growth period for knives and decorative steel and I feel fortunate to have taken up this hobby at the right time to get a front row seat.


----------



## btbyrd (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm not real big on damascus, and I know it's not "real" damascus, but I think the mirror polished, bead blasted look of the Sukenari damascus clad lines is pretty stunning. It doesn't come across that well in still photos, but in person (and sometimes in video) it's quite beautiful. It has nothing on the pattern welded stuff in terms of "damascusness," but the finish and texture are still nice to behold.


----------



## Dull_Apex (Dec 17, 2021)

You might not know, but you can do welds vertically, eg


----------



## hendrix (Dec 17, 2021)

+ 1


HumbleHomeCook said:


> I can admire the craftsmanship but to my eyes that looks like a bad acid trip, kaleidoscope, nightmare.


----------



## Qapla' (Dec 17, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I can admire the craftsmanship but to my eyes that looks like a bad acid trip, kaleidoscope, nightmare.



Which damascus patterns would resemble a good acid trip?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 17, 2021)

Qapla' said:


> Which damascus patterns would resemble a good acid trip?



Fair.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 17, 2021)

I want someone to make damascus then deliberately not etch it. Let a natural patina bloom and reveal the pattern. +1 for sneaky hidden images.


----------



## sansho (Dec 17, 2021)

I think i'd rather have dreamy carbide banding revealed by a subtle etch or patina.


----------



## KJDedge (Dec 18, 2021)

While on the subject of looks AND performance… who do you guys rate highly?….
i will name Haburn for starters….his blades look great and cut effortlessly


----------



## cooktocut (Dec 18, 2021)

For looks and performance you can’t go wrong with Oatley. He’s a super cool guy with a lot of talent and imo a really unique style. Also his knives and steel are among the best I’ve tried.


----------



## cooktocut (Dec 18, 2021)

I think this knife is a good example of what I’m talking about. A balance.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Dec 18, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> I want someone to make damascus then deliberately not etch it. Let a natural patina bloom and reveal the pattern. +1 for sneaky hidden images.


I remember reading about someone buying a knife for his wife, who was not a fan of damascus, and doing just that. He was hoping that if the pattern came on in a more subtle manner that it may win her over.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 18, 2021)

For form and function I went with HHH damascus and Mario Ingoglia grind. I’ve been very happy with the result.


----------



## daveb (Dec 18, 2021)

You win the internet today!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 18, 2021)

Not taking away from the other makers here but you can't talk damascus/pattern welding (particularly in stainless) without acknowledging Devin's work and these aren't even examples of his more dramatic work ... but they are also amazing performers ...


----------



## daveb (Dec 18, 2021)

We're fortunate to have some of the western world's best among our members. Devin comes immediately to mind as does Randy and more recently Ian. 

My own favorite though is Watanabe, this Yani specifically. Don't know if etched at all, feels like you can see down into the folds.


----------



## 4wa1l (Dec 18, 2021)

daveb said:


> We're fortunate to have some of the western world's best among our members. Devin comes immediately to mind as does Randy and more recently Ian.
> 
> My own favorite though is Watanabe, this Yani specifically. Don't know if etched at all, feels like you can see down into the folds.



I agree, I'm not a big fan of damascus but I do like the more subtle patterns that Watanabe generally does.

For more show, Northside puts out some pretty nice damascus stuff. Maybe a bit simple compared to everything posted here but I think his low layer damascus knives come out looking pretty unique.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2021)

My favorite damascus off all time... @Xerxes 1.2562 twist damascus integral


















Iggy


----------



## hendrix (Dec 19, 2021)

Now that’s a damascus I could live with


----------



## knifeknight (Dec 20, 2021)

Although I‘m not that enthusiastic about damascus blades - this one looks really impressive. It‘s made by a blacksmith from Germany who is located at the Saar river (thats on the western border near France). This one sells for 490€…(Login • Instagram)


----------



## Garm (Dec 20, 2021)

That Xerxes though.. man, that's beautiful!
Just interesting and unusual enough to notice and admire, while still being subtle and understated enough as to not make you blind to the other features and details of the blade.
I would buy this knife


----------

